# baracuta alternatives



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

We're getting a taste of spring here in Atlanta and while the days are warm, the mornings and nights are still a little chilly. This seems like the perfect weather for a baracuta or similar harrington style jacket. However, finding an authentic one on eBay is proving difficult.

So what are the alternatives? Is there anything at least comparable on a budget? RL has a "barracuda" jacket that looks promising but it also has a high price tag. Any other vintage makers that would be good to search for?

Thanks.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The McGregor "Drizzler" has a similar pedigree to the Baracuta, and is considerably less expensive. They're available from a number of sources, including (surprisingly) Restoration Hardware: https://www.restorationhardware.com...5VVMCYLACH20?productId=prod1208157&navCount=0

There was a discussion on another forum about the two jackets here:


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

They also have Sperry Topsiders for $33! That's a darn good deal. 
Too bad they only have them from 9.5-11 and I'm an 8. 
The Drizzler looks good as well.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link! The drizzler does sound like a nice jacket, that one at restoration hardware is a poly blend though.... but at that price point maybe that's the best I can hope for?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

ebay: (baracuta, barracuta, barracuda, g-9, g9, harrington, baracuda) *you jacket size*

drizzlers are good too


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

FYI, Ben Silver is running a sale on their Baracuta jackets ($177). However, this may not be in your price range.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey you guys, thanks for the link to Restoration, the McGregor isn't exactly what I was looking for but right now it's on sale for $36.99 and for that I just bought one in stone and navy! It's $87.93 with shipping for the two jackets.

They will be something I'l likely wear with jeans or khakis just running around, but to me the look is still classic.

Regards,

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## casual lad (Aug 6, 2007)

Why would anyone want an alternative to Baracuta clothing?

Baracuta make awesome clothes, and they aren't too badly priced either.

The G9 Jackets are truly mint and in the UK there about £120, which is not bad at all


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

*Drizzler Sizing*

Restoration Hardware still has Drizzlers for under $40.

Could an owner of one of the new Drizzlers comment on the fit? I am a 41R, which always puts me between M and L. It would be great to know if they seem to run smaller or larger so I know whether to size up or down.

Thanks!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

TDI GUY said:


> Restoration Hardware still has Drizzlers for under $40.
> 
> Could an owner of one of the new Drizzlers comment on the fit? I am a 41R, which always puts me between M and L. It would be great to know if they seem to run smaller or larger so I know whether to size up or down.
> 
> Thanks!


I have Drizzlers in both Khaki and Navy. They are cool but for $40.- they are a steal. I still long for a replacement for my quite old and worn "Cuda."

It's the collar, nothing like the collar on a G9.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> I have Drizzlers in both Khaki and Navy. They are cool but for $40.- they are a steal. I still long for a replacement for my quite old and worn "Cuda."
> 
> It's the collar, nothing like the collar on a G9.


Good to hear! Can you comment on sizing? I am trying to decide between M and L........


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

LE has its on sale for $40 with free shipping. Might be worth a shot since their returns are so easy.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have both the Drizzler and the Baracuta G9 and find the quality of the Drizzler to be significantly less than the G9. The stitching on my Drizzler is coming apart in several places and the fabric is much thinner than the G9. I guess that at 1/4 the price of a G9, you get what you pay for.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry, I should have said 1/5 the price. I paid 120 pounds for the G9 and around $40 for the Drizzler. At the then exchange rate, with shipping, my credit card was charged $195 for the Baracuta.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree with Linklaw. Nevertheless I find the drizzler a great knock around jacket. They do run big. I usually take a medium and the jacket was swimming on me. I guess for golf it allows for the extra room when you swing the club. I found the size small looked and felt much better. I even had room for a light sweater underneath.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sizzler-Drizzler*

Just wanted to share the tag that came with my Drizzler purchased from Restoration Hardware.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ben Sherman copy*

I just bought a Ben Sherman copy of the G9. It was inferior in every way, and the fit of a medium was way too short for me. It was a navy, which I wanted as a compliment to my khaki coloured G9. I gave it to a nephew and am still looking for a satisfactory jacket.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

There is no replacing the 'made in england' baracuta ... I got my first one this week for $120 (new!) and its awesome.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^That is an incredibly good price for a Baracuta! Enjoy your jacket.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^That is an incredibly good price for a Baracuta! Enjoy your jacket.


Thanks! I got the green one - the navy and tan would be awesome too. someday, someday, they will be added to my wardrobe


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

srivats said:


> There is no replacing the 'made in england' baracuta ... I got my first one this week for $120 (new!) and its awesome.


That's a great price, do you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

OH-CPA said:


> That's a great price, do you mind sharing where you got it from?


Not at all ... I bought mine from the buying and selling forum over at SF. Someone had bought the wrong size and had been trying to sell it for a while and I just happened to find it right on time.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FYI . . . the Drizzlers are now $22 at Restoration.

https://www.restorationhardware.com...5VVMCYLACH20?productId=prod1208157&navCount=0


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

see bumped "I want a G9 Baracuta" thread.


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

Passing through Poultney VT a few weeks back, I saw a half dozen NWT Drizzlers for under fifteen dollars on a back rack in a junk/antique store on the main street (near the terrific used book store). Some L and XL.

I'm very happy with this windbreaker from Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Congresspark said:


> Passing through Poultney VT a few weeks back, I saw a half dozen NWT Drizzlers for under fifteen dollars on a back rack in a junk/antique store on the main street (near the terrific used book store). Some L and XL.
> 
> I'm very happy with this windbreaker from Sierra Trading Post.


The filson is nice. I wish they had it in a different color.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Warrior clothing has Harringtons for about $35


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ostpl said:


> Warrior clothing has Harringtons for about $35




I've got a black, khaki, and a cream so I fancy a Burgundy with the Margate 69 badge on.
There's a few of us going over in August this year for the Margate meet. It's even got its own Facebook page now.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

I was looking for an original Baracuta on the Bay when this jacket caught my eye. Made by Eddie Bauer in Hong Kong of 100% cotton. I purchased it as it was my size for about $15USD including shipping. With the Made in Hong Kong label, I assume it was 1980 to 1990 when EB started having clothes made off shore and the original owner has had it for many years. It is very well made and says Dry Clean Only. It even has two replacement buttons sewn to a flap on the inside of the jacket!
I don't know how prevalent they are on the Bay but for the price, it sure can't be beat. It looks, wears and feels great.-Dick 
https://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f82/budrichard/?action=view&current=EBBaracuta.jpg


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

ostpl said:


> Warrior clothing has Harringtons for about $35


I just ordered one in Navy. Earl's recommendation also made it easier to give Warrior a try. Price including shipping came to $50 and change, which seems right to me for a casual semi-beater jacket. There might be volcano-related shipping backlog, but it looks like UK air traffic is resuming.

They were very quick to respond to e-mail questions about sizing, too. For those wondering, the XL is supposed to be a 42-44 (25 pit-to-pit), 40-42 is L, and M is 38-40. I'm a 42, so I ordered the L & we'll see how it fits.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

rabidawg said:


> FYI . . . the Drizzlers are now $22 at Restoration.
> 
> https://www.restorationhardware.com...5VVMCYLACH20?productId=prod1208157&navCount=0


I was unable to pass that up.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hold off on hurling rotten fruit at me....

Brooks Brothers outlet has one that looks great and seems to be very well made. Can't remember the price but it was very reasonable. Maybe $100. I just can't bring myself to pay more than that for a G9. Just not worth it IMO.


----------



## elbozi (Mar 21, 2010)

+1
The Brooks Brother outlet one is very nice, but they were just about out of Navy, had good selection in Khaki. 

I think they were $89

I have the Lands End version, and it is quiet nice and very comfortable, it is more of a G4, than a G9 which is what I prefer.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

The Warrior arrived yesterday, wrapped in a cool looking Union Jack mailer. So it took 10 days-- not bad considering the recent trans-Atlantic shipping delays. As for the jacket itself, I'm satisfied. It's definitely built to a price. The shell is 80% polyester & 20% cotton. The tartan lining is acrylic fiber, and the white portions of the pattern look a little shiny-- probably the most disappointing feature. The website calls the lining "luxurious" which is a bit of puffery IMO, but it's not scratchy. 

The fit is right for me. The sleeves are exactly the right length, and the bottom of the jacket falls a little below the belt. There is enough room in the chest and sleeves to wear a light sweater. The zipper is not heavy duty, but doesn't seem flimsy either.

The pictures on the company website depict the color & overall appearance pretty well (except for the reflective bits in the lining). A G-9 it's not, and there may be better quality knock-offs around, but this will do. I think the black, maroon, navy & cream are built in the UK, and that others are made elsewhere-- someone correct me if I'm wrong. All in all, a serviceable jacket for $50.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I also got the Restoration Drizzler for 22 bucks, and liked it so much I orderd four more to put into "reserve." At that price, you can't miss.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone here actually golfed in a Drizzler? Does it provide any protection from the elements and how does it affect one's swing?


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

MacT said:


> The Warrior arrived yesterday, wrapped in a cool looking Union Jack mailer. So it took 10 days-- not bad considering the recent trans-Atlantic shipping delays. As for the jacket itself, I'm satisfied. It's definitely built to a price. The shell is 80% polyester & 20% cotton. The tartan lining is acrylic fiber, and the white portions of the pattern look a little shiny-- probably the most disappointing feature. The website calls the lining "luxurious" which is a bit of puffery IMO, but it's not scratchy.
> 
> The fit is right for me. The sleeves are exactly the right length, and the bottom of the jacket falls a little below the belt. There is enough room in the chest and sleeves to wear a light sweater. The zipper is not heavy duty, but doesn't seem flimsy either.
> 
> The pictures on the company website depict the color & overall appearance pretty well (except for the reflective bits in the lining). A G-9 it's not, and there may be better quality knock-offs around, but this will do. I think the black, maroon, navy & cream are built in the UK, and that others are made elsewhere-- someone correct me if I'm wrong. All in all, a serviceable jacket for $50.












I ordered the blue in XXL because they don't offer tall sizes. I usually wear an XLT. I like the outer shell and think it will soften with wear. It fits well although I could have got by with an XL, the sleeves are long enough.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

+1 for the Drizzler. I purchased a navy one from Restoration Hardware and liked it so much I picked up the khaki one as well. The only problem I've found was that the buttons on the cuffs were rather loosely sewn on and needed a bit of reinforcement.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to thank whoever put me on to the Drizzler. It arrived last night and it's very cool. I love the old school tags and 50s advertising lingo.

I ordered the XXL for myself and an XL for a friend's birthday present. The fit of the XXL is just a bit short for me, I'll just have to pull my pants up a little. The only problem is it's way to nice to stuff in my golf bag. From Restoration Hardware? Not where I cloths shop.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Jughead said:


> I ordered the blue in XXL because they don't offer tall sizes. I usually wear an XLT. I like the outer shell and think it will soften with wear. It fits well although I could have got by with an XL, the sleeves are long enough.


Yeah, it's a bit stiff out of the package, but is breaking in well. Stuffing it in a suitcase on a couple of business trips & wearing it in light rain have loosened it up a bit. Based on your experience & mine, it's probably best not to size up.

It's been great for some of the transitional weather we've been having, and provides just enough warmth on cool, wet days. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the jacket now.


----------

